# New Track Building



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Reading about the great tracks here has made me want to build another track. I built my first, and only, slot car track when I was in Junior High Scool circa 1975. We raced mostly Magna-Traction cars, but I remember getting a G+...boy were they fast! I've attached a couple of pictures.

I have room for a 4x8, maybe a 4x10 layout. I'll have to add electronic timing and scoring.

I's welcome any advice you may have on layout, construction, landscaping, etc.

Thanks,

Bob B.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Man, that's a great job track building for being in Jr high!

Is it safe to say that this may have been on your mind?









Rich:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Sweet Old School Layout*

You built that track in _junior high school _and you're asking for advice? Dude, that is a cool track for any aged person to build. You've clearly have got da skillz! If you haven't already done so, you could schelp over to designmeister Greg Braun's HO Slot Car Racing site and check out his 4 x 8 and 4 x 10 layouts. Please see the link below.

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/

You may not end up using his layouts but seeing a bunch at one time is pretty good to get the track design vibe hopping.

You've probably prowled through this forum already. If not, I would reccomend the links below for some awesome ideas in track building.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=238347

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=248893

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=220632

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=244500

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=249397

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=249536

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=246565

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=249031

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=217419

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=239607

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=241755

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=246019 (how to videos)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=211224 (figures)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=217174 (figures)

Except for the last to threads, all are recent. I had the last two book marked to use in the future.

Good Luck with your track!

Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

If you haven't been to this website, you need to check it out. Greg has a large number of layouts. Good looking track. Hope you still have your magnatractions. 

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Here's some links from my track building --

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=177648 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=177896 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=190592 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=182542 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=198487 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=170682 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=213890 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=210224


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

2 words for you...............LEGGO MASTER!!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey Doba, do you know how long it takes to open and bookmark 8 links? I do now. Thanks for the road to your other threads man. These have some great stuff!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I am almost all thumbs!


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the support and links...I've prowled through the forum, but I hadn't seen them all! I'll be sure to post pictures once it gets under way.

I checked out Greg Braun's site and that convinced me to order an AFX International Super Challenge 4-Lane HO Scale Slot Car Race Set - I always wished my old track was 4 lanes!

THanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The Super International is a great starter set if: You like the cars and 6" curves. The cars have a rather low resale value and you get a boatload of 6" curves.

The layout I'm currently running wound up with a total of four 6" curves and I gave two away. The rest are in a box under the table. I recall only getting $60 shipped for the sealed cars.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Long beach is a much better deal for 99 bucks (slight package damage)

http://afxracing.com/cart/?p/122


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice layout. I too dabbled in train/slot track landscapes in Junior High and just built a track after 40 years away from the hobby. You will be amazed at the quality/easy to work with of the new landscape products. You obviously have the eye and the talent. I would highly recommend Woodland Scenic products. Check out their website at http://www.woodlandscenics.com Good luck and please post pics of your progress.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

yankee_3b said:


> Very nice layout. I too dabbled in train/slot track landscapes in Junior High and just built a track after 40 years away from the hobby. You will be amazed at the quality/easy to work with of the new landscape products. You obviously have the eye and the talent. I would highly recommend Woodland Scenic products. Check out their website at http://www.woodlandscenics.com Good luck and please post pics of your progress.


Thanks for the encouragement! Your layout is phenomenal and has given me great inspiration!

I'm sure that today's products are superior to what they were 35 years ago. Plus I was on a $5/week alowance. I had to use as much salvaged material as I could! I used Tyco track because a neighbor gave me a box full!

First step is to come up with a layout that is challenging enough to race on, but leaves room to landscape. 

I will definitely post pictures of my progress.

Thanks again,

Bob B.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Excellent job on the original track. You definitely have what it takes to create something special. I highly recommend this book (http://www.mrscenery.com/Scenery_Book.html) for scenery making techniques and searching around on Google Photos for photos of different racing circuits from F1, IndyCar, NASCAR, etc.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely a nice layout! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

